# Any morels-currently?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm pretty new at this but my morel hunting this year was not productive at all(maybe TOO much rain?). I've P&M's abt it so much, my younger son in Md. came in with some dried morels he bought at a health foods store and I have them soaking right now to cook with a steak today! Wondering is the season over? I know the undergrowth is starting to get really thick so they might be nearly impossible to locate now but was wondering if there might be some yet due to all the recent rain w/ some cooler nights.(Of course the skeeters are real bad in the woods now and that in itself might deter most from looking!) Also wondering if you found some "dried up" ones, could soaking bring them back to useable status?
ps-I finally talked to a State Park Ranger and he said totally legal to hunt/take them in SP's but NOT to sell them(if from SP's)!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Unfortunatly I feel that the season is over. In these warmer temps they dont last long


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Been done for almost a month now....You should start finding them around easter or a little earlier, and find them thru Mid May.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, if I ever find the "mother-lode", I'm going to dehydrate them and keep them in a paper bag in the frig. The dried ones I soaked for a few hours came out just like fresh and cooked up great over the steak! Early father's day present.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NEXT YEAR I'LL PM YOU,Rightnow is WAY too late Buddy, I had an o-k season, and it was a little later in our parts,I didn't know you were a hunter of the shroom? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

catfish_hunter said:


> Been done for almost a month now....You should start finding them around easter or a little earlier, and find them thru Mid May.


into the 3rd week of may is the latest i've ever found them. then they're done till next year.


----------

